#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint live update excel data during slide show

## Tyger0951

PowerPoint live update excel data during slide show


So I have an excel sheet that updates every 30 minutes and been trying to link the sheet to PowerPoint to update during live slide show. I've copy and special pasted as link and set to auto update but only works in edit mode or when the ppt is restarted but never live.

I've searched numerous threads and nothings worked. Downloaded and installed the add in to update links live :http://skp.mvps.org/updtlinks.html which doesn't work.

Thought this would work best: How to update excel embedded charts in powerpoint?

And still no data updates during live slide show. I dont know why either.

Using office2010. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## tjeffords

Im litterly looking for the same thing!

----------


## tjeffords

So I found a way to do it but it cost money.

check this company out

http://www.presentationpoint.com/software/datapoint/

----------


## sorensjp

Tyger0951,

I'm using 2016 so not sure if this will work for you.  After opening both PowerPoint and Excel I copied an area of dynamic data.  Then Paste Special in PowerPoint (I used it from the Home Ribbon Tab Paste drop down).  I updated the data in Excel and it worked for me.  I'm not sure how this this process will work in Microsoft Office 2010.

Hope it helps.   :Smilie: 

Jim

----------


## sorensjp

Tyger0951,

Sorry I forgot to add a screen shot for you.  Under Paste Special click the Paste Link radio button and then select Microsoft Excel Worksheet Object.

Jim

----------


## sorensjp

Tyger0951,

Sorry I didn't clarify what to do with the Paste Special...

Under Paste Special click the Paste Link radio button and then select Microsoft Excel Worksheet Object.

Jim

----------


## meabrams

The special paste will allow the update to happen as long as the excel file is left up in the background of the same computer the PowerPoint is running on. There is a way to launch the PowerPoint from the excel file and force the links to re-establish if the file ends up getting closed but I do believe that the show has to be re-launched in order to force this to work.  

Here is what I use on a few of my different PowerPoints updated by Excel

In Excel




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JSEM1221160

Hate to ask this, but where to I paste the above code?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

